# Staff Sgt. Kevin Matthew Pape - 1/75th Rr



## Ravage (Nov 17, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/November/101117-02.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Nov. 17, 2010) – A  U.S. Army  Ranger was killed in action on Nov. 16 during combat operations in   support of Operation Enduring Freedom.
 Staff Sgt. Kevin Matthew Pape was assigned to Co. C, 1st Bn.,  75th Ranger Regiment, at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga.
 Pape, a native of Fort Wayne, Ind., was killed by enemy   forces while conducting combat operations in Konar Province,  Afghanistan.
        “Staff Sgt. Kevin  Pape had two priorities in his life –  his family and the Rangers he led,” said  Col. Michael E. Kurilla,  commander, 75th Ranger Regiment. “Kevin was  literally the lead Ranger  in a heavy firefight against a large number of  Taliban in some of the  most rugged and extreme terrain in Afghanistan. By the  manner in which  he lived his life, Staff Sgt. Pape defined sacrifice,  dedication, and  selfless service.”
 Pape previously served on three deployments to Iraq, and this  was his third deployment to Afghanistan.
 “Staff Sgt. Pape was killed in action while leading his   Rangers against known enemies of the United States,” said Lt. Col. Mike  Foster,  commander of 1st Ranger Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment. “He is a  hero to  his family, the 75th Ranger Regiment and the Nation.”
 Pape is survived by his wife Amelia Rose Pape, his daughter   Anneka Sue both of Savannah, Ga., and his father Marc Dennis Pape of  Fort  Wayne, Ind.
[url=http://news.soc.mil/Memorial%20Wall/Bios/Pape_Kevin.pdf]Pape's bio.[/URL]


----------



## Muppet (Nov 17, 2010)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 17, 2010)

RIP Ranger, Valhalla gets another of our finest.


----------



## Dame (Nov 17, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Warrior.  Sincere condolences to loved ones.
Heartfelt prayers out to his widow.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 17, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## tova (Nov 17, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Centermass (Nov 17, 2010)

Rest easy Ranger. Valhalla has you now.

~S~


----------



## elle (Nov 17, 2010)

Rest In Peace, prayers of comfort for his family and friends.


----------



## Scotth (Nov 17, 2010)

Rest Easy Ranger!


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 18, 2010)

Rest Easy Ranger, thank you


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Nov 18, 2010)

Rest easy Brother, Condolences to family.


----------



## scrapdog (Nov 18, 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## rlowery60 (Nov 18, 2010)

RIP Ranger


----------



## moobob (Nov 19, 2010)

RIP Ranger Pape.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 19, 2010)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 19, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rest In God's Peace Ranger.


----------



## SOTAO5H (Nov 29, 2010)

RIP Ranger, God Bless and thanks for going where otheres didn't have the intestinal fortitude to go.


----------



## nfkfirefighter (Dec 4, 2010)

God Bless Ranger. RIP


----------



## dknob (Dec 5, 2010)

RIP Ranger!!
RLTW


----------



## goon175 (Nov 16, 2012)

2 years today. Kevin was a heck of a guy, and sorely missed. C co 1/75 lost a great leader when SSG Pape was KIA. We went through Abn, RIP, EIB and WLC together,served in the same company, and deployed together twice. One of the most mature, competent Rangers I have ever met.


----------



## Dame (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh goon175 I'm so sorry. I didn't know you knew him. I sent his wife flowers two years ago. Purple roses. I wonder if she remembers.


----------

